# RecipeDB - Citra Ale



## ben_sa (8/7/11)

Citra Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Grains steeped for 45mins at 75.C in 1L and added to pot with 500 g LDME and topped up to 5L (roughly)30Minute boil onlyHOPS ARE CITRA!! Not in list unfortunately.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140     1.5 kg Coopers LME - Light    1 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    20 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.04 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 14.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.76%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## kocken42 (8/7/11)

Hey Ben,

Beer looks good. Just wondering what your impressions are of Citra? How is the bitterness? I've done some reading of it, and have some experience with it myself, but am putting together an APA with flavour and aroma additions of Citra and Cascade... the high alpha acids of Citra makes me want to use it as more of a bittering hop though.

Cheers.


----------



## keifer33 (8/7/11)

Citra is an aroma/ flavor hop imo. It is fine for bittering but shines late in the boil with citrus and tropical fruit and its quite a pungent hop.


----------



## kocken42 (8/7/11)

Sounds good to me! Any particular yeasts that you know of which work best with it?


----------



## leonjw (8/7/11)

My last recipe was a very similar Citra ale with only one 15min addition to get 35IBU, I used Nottingham yeast fermented at 15c and dry hopped in the keg also, it really let the hop aroma and flavour shine through.


----------



## keifer33 (8/7/11)

I normally use us05 or an American ale liquid yeast but s04 will be fine.


----------



## ben_sa (17/7/11)

I normally US05 on my ales, BUt have begun using S04 recently as i believe it flocc's better, harder cake etc etc.

But thats my personal opinion... I havent noticed any flavour difference...

Personally Notto and S04 are MY favourite dry yeasts, Am yet to venture into liquids yet :-\

To me, this brew is not overly bitter, even though the high AA% of citra hops. Just kegged a second batch today (after 14 days at 14.c) using Notto so dead set keen to get home and wind the gas up on this baby :-D I think im going to have to start making double batches or this as a regular, it takes longer to ferment, than it does to consume


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/11)

Agree with posts here - Citra is a good flavour hop. Added at 10 minutes you get lots of citrus and passionfruit and all that.

Recently did a Citra and Nelson Sauvin Golden Ale - fantastic and disappeared in a short space of time (With help of course) - got told it was "commercial quality" and to "do another batch".

I'm going to do a new one and just add some cascade and galaxy to really fruit it up.

Nelson works well to mute the over fruit with a gooseberry grape flavour.

US05 at 12 degrees (really cool nights in May), as Notto seems to strip some of the hop flavour. I use nott for lots and I ireckon it works well with Nelson Sauvin.

Goomba


----------



## spaced (17/7/11)

Hi Ben,

Looks like a great recipe.

I would love to use Citra to do a 66IBU Single hop IPA. With an OG of 1050, can you guys please advise what you would change the hopping rate to?

Thanks,


----------



## ben_sa (17/7/11)

Sadly not at the moment, No Beermate/beersmith on the work comp  

If you havent got the info you need by tomorrow, PM me (day off) and ill see what it comes up with.

Or download brewmate... freeware?


----------



## spaced (18/7/11)

Thanks Ben

Using the rooftop brew ibu calculator, I came up with this. How much would you suggest for the aroma and dry hopping amount for IPA? Having only made one IPA I'm a bit green on this.

OG 1050
Batch size 5.2Gal

@60 0.5oz 11.1%AA
@45 0.4oz 11.1%AA
@30 0.4oz 11.1%AA
@15 0.4oz 11.1%AA
@0 ?oz 11.1%AA
Dry hop ?


----------



## Lowlyf (8/6/17)

How come you guys were fermenting at such a low temp (eg 15 degrees?) Seems awfully low but I'm keen to give that a try to eliminate some home brew flavours


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/17)

Test


----------

